
How the NSA Identified Satoshi Nakamoto - rafacavalcante
https://medium.com/@amuse/how-the-nsa-caught-satoshi-nakamoto-868affcef595
======
CM30
Posted before, and my thoughts on it are the same. Is it plausible the NSA has
really identified Satoshi Nakamoto? Of course, they have the resources needed.

But this article is very short on evidence beyond 'trust me, I know a guy'.
It's the equivalent of saying your uncle works at Nintendo or what not. It
might be true, but you've given people no way to truly be sure.

It's all pure blind faith.

Again, I'll stay optimistic, but without evidence, I won't bet on anything.

------
thomasahle
I wonder how hard it would be to make a 'sentence anonymizer'. Like an English
to English version of Google LSTM translator network. Perhaps trained
adversarially.

~~~
diggan
One example is linked in the bottom of the article:

> How to Protect Yourself: There is a project on Github you can join to help
> create a way to write without fingerprints:
> [https://github.com/psal/anonymouth](https://github.com/psal/anonymouth)

~~~
thomasahle
This works by using already existing author detection software, and simply
warning the author if the sentences seem too particular. That's probably a
pretty good solution, though it doesn't give much assurance against other
identification programs.

------
samstave
Out of the loop: is Satoshi guilty / accused of any crimes?

------
lern_too_spel
Unsourced conspiracy theory that makes several known-false statements.

